# Mice from Hell



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Mice are not coming in from an oven opening. THey are coming in from the outside. Most likely from a basement, or crawlspace. Look for openings, cracks, holes, etc. in your foundation or where the siding is near the ground. THey usually work from the bottom up. Multi-catch traps are the best when they work because you don't have to dispose of one before catching another. If it's REALLY bad, call an exterminator, it would be worth the $$


----------

